# Question about PI....



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> What version of PI should apply


I'd use 3.14.

Sorry - I'm feeling ornery.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Arcus said:


> I'd use 3.14.
> 
> Sorry - I'm feeling ornery.


Nice Try....... 3.14 isn't out yet! 3.1 is still in Beta.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd recommend anything v1.8 and above. There were some issues with the older versions but that was worked out when v 2.0 was released (for the most part) with it's backwards compatibility. 

I'd recommend using a sponge brush and lay it on in a couple of light coats. Room temperature curing is the way to go with the Skullworks pattern. The oven baking can sometimes lead to hazing and we don't want to ruin that finish.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i heard ver5x would be coming in an underarm clear-stick type application.

ver4x was the bad stuff. it had the foam repellant. i couldnt hit an x if my life depended on it. so i sold it to a 3D shooter and they didnt know the difference.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wait,..you mean these ARENT suppositories?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I still have my doubts concerning PI & camo bows.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

NY911 said:


> Wait,..you mean these ARENT suppositories?


If that works for you then good..... I just wouldn't let Hornet know you are using it that way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The new formula doesn't require baking or any of the older ways of applying it. Just spray it on sparingly and let the arrows eat.....

It also works great with camo bows....I tested it on the Katera XL when I got home from your place Kent before I sold the bow....plus skull works isn't a true camo pattern. :wink:

We tried to make this newest version more shooter friendly. It doesn't matter what color your bow is...what kind of string material you use....cam style....none of that matters anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> The new formula doesn't require baking or any of the older ways of applying it. Just spray it on sparingly and let the arrows eat.....
> 
> It also works great with camo bows....I tested it on the Katera XL when I got home from your place Kent before I sold the bow....plus skull works isn't a true camo pattern. :wink:
> 
> ...


What if I get some on my string? Or, heaven forbid, my Doinker?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> What if I get some on my string? Or, heaven forbid, my Doinker?


Doesn't matter....I sprayed my string down while I was making them....then twisted and stretched then served. :thumb:

I haven't sprayed a Doinker...but my B-Stinger doesn't mind it :thumb:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I've heard that specific type left a funny after taste, so they discontinued.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> What version of PI should apply to a 2013 Phenom Platinum Skullworks, 60 lbs.
> I'm assuming white PI but SkullWorks is a camo pattern. Those that say PI doesn't work on camo do not know what they are talking about.
> Viscosity? Application method? Bake on or room temp cure?
> 
> I've previously used the oven cure PI with great results............


 I have know idea what all this dark-side jibberish is about. :noidea:

You all sound like a bunch of woman in a beauty parlor. yak yak yak yak yak. :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Never been in one of those places.....so I can't help ya there. 

Anyone using old outdated and probably expired or fake PI should take what they have...walk to the trash and throw it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Wait,..you mean these ARENT suppositories?


You Yanks think everything is a suppository! 



pragmatic_lee said:


> I still have my doubts concerning PI & camo bows.


That is my dilemma...... Platinum isn't camo but Skullworks is camo. 



Brown Hornet said:


> The new formula doesn't require baking or any of the older ways of applying it. Just spray it on sparingly and let the arrows eat.....
> 
> It also works great with camo bows....I tested it on the Katera XL when I got home from your place Kent before I sold the bow....plus skull works isn't a true camo pattern. :wink:
> 
> ...


1. That's good. Now I don't have to wait for the wife to be out of the house and then blame the smell on the dog when she came home. Never did understand why it smelled like poo when heated and before curing.

2. Exactly. I'm thinking I need to mix up a batch of 1.5 parts shiny light grey PI, 1.5 parts shiny white PI and 1 part ASAT camo (home brew) PI.

3. A universal PI? I hope you guys did NOT cut corners to save a few bucks! I'm going to hold onto my variety pack stash of v2.562849301a until this "universal" stuff proves itself! :zip: With great care you can mix up a custom batch.



hdracer said:


> What if I get some on my string? Or, heaven forbid, my Doinker?


The string is no problem.
On your Doinker......... This stuff isn't a miracle worker! See my response to NY911!



mag41vance said:


> I have know idea what all this dark-side jibberish is about. :noidea:
> 
> You all sound like a bunch of woman in a beauty parlor. yak yak yak yak yak. :becky:


Vance, I'll have to take your word on that........ Don't let your kids find out that you have another "life". :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> You Yanks think everything is a suppository!
> Vance, I'll have to take your word on that........ Don't let your kids find out that you have another "life". :becky:


My daughter had a Beauty Parlor in my basement for 5 years. Talk about about stink...........whewwww!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> That is my dilemma...... Platinum isn't camo but Skullworks is camo.
> 
> 
> 3. A universal PI? I hope you guys did NOT cut corners to save a few bucks! I'm going to hold onto my variety pack stash of v2.562849301a until this "universal" stuff proves itself! :zip: With great care you can mix up a custom batch.
> :


Skull works is camo only by design...it's not an actual camo so it should still be fine with older versions. 

But like I said the old stuff has a shelf life and isn't as good anyway as the new stuff. That's a fact. 

No corners were cut...the price isn't as low as the old stuff. But this formula was developed and just about perfected to cover everything. Just like with everything....it's 2013 and times have changed. :wink: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

V1.8 cured my shoulder problems. Same poundage....just easier to draw.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont know about all this new stuff. I am just warning you guys to store this in a proper chemical storage cabinet under lock and key.
When the orginal PI came out I was doing my usual experimenting. I had bottles marked 50% spf, 40% spf, 30% spf and so on. I made a mistake and left a bottle in car one day. I day during a family outing at the beach the kids thought it was sun block and rubbed it all over themselves. Now they are Perminatly Inhibated. Go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wony mess with it any more.....................


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I finally got enough on the Hoyt today. Took awhile but applied with brush and qtips in EVERY nook and cranny resulted in a pile of X's! 

Seems indoor is requiring triple the amount as field.... Or maybe I was expecting the same results????? Anyhow i will be coating the bow heavily for Lancaster!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I finally got enough on the Hoyt today. Took awhile but applied with brush and qtips in EVERY nook and cranny resulted in a pile of X's!
> 
> Seems indoor is requiring triple the amount as field.... Or maybe I was expecting the same results????? Anyhow i will be coating the bow heavily for Lancaster!!!


Lazarus , how you been


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I finally got enough on the Hoyt today. Took awhile but applied with brush and qtips in EVERY nook and cranny resulted in a pile of X's!
> 
> Seems indoor is requiring triple the amount as field.... Or maybe I was expecting the same results????? Anyhow i will be coating the bow heavily for Lancaster!!!


It's 2013 man....you don't need Q-tips and brushes. Ya gotta pay attention to your mail. I sent you the new stuff already. Throw that old crap out already. :thumb:









As for LAS....your not fooling anyone. Your just going up there to make sure your target is still straight on the wall :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's 2013 man....you don't need Q-tips and brushes. Ya gotta pay attention to your mail. I sent you the new stuff already. Throw that old crap out already. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 1572480
> 
> ...


I will have to dust that off.... Thanks for helping me remember the time I was a archer of some merit 

Mikey I am alive.... Come to LAS!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I will have to dust that off.... Thanks for helping me remember the time I was a archer of some merit
> 
> Mikey I am alive.... Come to LAS!



BTW hornet you sent it to my MD address!!!! I am at the Florida house now


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> BTW hornet you sent it to my MD address!!!! I am at the Florida house now


My bad...I forgot to update my address book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Those threads look better and better every time I see them Hornet!! I do like that white!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

i AGREE!


----------

